# Old cars



## Rusty (Oct 26, 2016)

What old cars have you owned that you wish you still had? For me...46 Dodge PU, 49 Ford sedan, 53 Ford coupe, 55 mercury, 56 Crown Victoria, 59 Buick ragtop, 60 Falcon, 62 Ranchero (with a Sprint interior) 69 GTX (440), 70 Chevy PU


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 26, 2016)

62 Chevy Bel-Air Convertible
65 GTO
68 Cadillac Eldorado
71 Trans-AM
70 Corvette Convertible


----------



## Angie (Oct 27, 2016)

61 Ford Fairlane,  was my grandmother's car.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 27, 2016)

Angie said:


> 61 Ford Fairlane,  was my grandmother's car.



Years ago, I bought a '62 Fairlane for my nephew when he turned 16. I think it was the 260 V8 and a 4 speed. That would have been mid 70s. I gave $125 for it and drove it home. Fun car to drive.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2016)

All through high school I had a 73 F100, I sure miss that truck.


----------

